# I Stuffed my Snake!



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

I have encountered so many Rattlesnakes over the years while hunting out west and have a wall of skins that frankly is quite boring. So I took my encounters to a new level with my FIRST ever taxidermy project last weekend. And here it is. Let the Critics critique…


----------



## HoytHunterRX3 (May 18, 2019)

I want your house.


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

HoytHunterRX3 said:


> I want your house.


when I put it on the market I will contact you….


----------



## Hbowhunter (9 mo ago)

Nice snake!! Nice property too. I bet you have some nice pigs and blacktail on the California gem. Nothing like that down here in Riverside County


----------



## HoytHunterRX3 (May 18, 2019)

slowen said:


> when I put it on the market I will contact you….
> View attachment 7729792


Show off. Can i live in that horse trailer?


----------



## NockWorst (3 mo ago)

Check's in the mail. Never seen but two rattlesnakes in East Tennessee in 34 years.


----------



## amayumi (Mar 21, 2011)

My opinion about the snake is...man, this is a really Nice house..lol


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

Snakes are everywhere…and yes … I got deer. The horse trailer is ready for you…


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Love the look of your home. It is beautiful and I’m sure a bit out of my price range.
As far as the snake is concerned. Did you by chance choke it. I’ve not seen many rattlers, but never saw one with a neck like that.🤔


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

thirdhandman said:


> Love the look of your home. It is beautiful and I’m sure a bit out of my price range.
> As far as the snake is concerned. Did you by chance choke it. I’ve not seen many rattlers, but never saw one with a neck like that.🤔


 I did not choke it… i skinned it fresh and then salted it, aged it and then filled with a 3 foot wire and a can of contractors foam…


----------



## Ripper86 (4 mo ago)

I wouldn't leave it outside.

Might get blasted by an unsuspecting visitor.


----------



## ThatBuckeyeGuy (Oct 21, 2021)

I honestly like the welcome sign the most


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

thirdhandman said:


> Love the look of your home. It is beautiful and I’m sure a bit out of my price range.
> 
> make me an offer… 40 acres and a river.. mule costs extra.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Slowen, I wouldn’t want to insult you. You have a beautiful home. I have a nice place but more importantly to me is I have my daughter and her family 2 miles down the street. My grand daughters are 4, 5, and 8 years old. I wouldn’t move now for anything. 🥰


----------



## MountNMan57 (Oct 1, 2020)

I've done a few of those.


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

MountNMan57 said:


> I've done a few of those.
> 
> View attachment 7730041


You forgot to hit the head with a blowtorch. (Please see above.)


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

Juneauhunt said:


> You forgot to hit the head with a blowtorch. (Please see above.)


Mine was a first attempt but I’m going to perfect this project as I definitely have a lot of snake encounters. I generally like the snakes but I’ve seen and cared for one too many snakebites and one of my dogs took an injection to the face. Now…. I go “Full Comanche“ (Empure of the Summer Moon, C Gwynn reference) on all rattlesnakes on my property…


----------



## MountNMan57 (Oct 1, 2020)

Use a commercial manikin


----------



## safeskies (Oct 3, 2015)

A stuffed rattler is a great idea for the front entrance to your house! I'm sure it'd give the guests the warm fuzzies!


----------



## Daddymac (Oct 27, 2014)

This is how we like to grow them in MS.


----------



## MountNMan57 (Oct 1, 2020)

Nice one


----------



## azjim (11 mo ago)

I hate rattlers. Usually kill a few each year around our place.


----------



## Primeshooter67 (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice pad slowen! Put that here in TN you’ll fit right in! Lmao!


----------

